# Greensboro, NC opportunities for CPC?



## TTcpc (Jul 22, 2008)

Relocating to Greensboro, NC and would like the opportunity to get back into billing/coding in a medical office setting (currently titled as an Administrative Assistant for a hospice organization's Medical Staff Services Department, but do the duties of a Practice Manager).  I have over 10 years experience in medical/healthcare office settings from front desk receptionist to billing/administrative work.  Resume with references can be emailed for review.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Cricket11!  I'm about 15 minutes away from G'boro.  I'll keep my ears open.  I heard about a couple of positions available in the surrounding community. I'll check them out.  Good luck and get ready for the heat!


----------

